#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  bloquear trafego na interface wlan1

## lojaimpactus

boa noite, gostaria de uma ajuda de vocês, tenho alguns mikrotik em modo ap bridge que esta aparecendo um trafego na interface wlan1, esse trafego é dos clientes pppoe que estão rodando naquele pop, só que este ap bridge mikrotik, só tem 2 usuarios conectados plano 2mb e ele esta recebendo todo trafego pppoe daquele pop inteiro, como faço para deixar que nem os rockets m5, que nao deixa passar esse trafego.

https://under-linux.org/image/png;ba...AAAElFTkSuQmCC

----------


## lojaimpactus

.

----------

